# Bassem Youssef on The Daily Show



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> ‫???? ???? ???? ?? ??? ??????? ?? TheDailyShow‬‎ - YouTube


BOTH guys are really funny:clap2::clap2:

if only Bassam did an English version as well:eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Full interview here (parts 1 &2)

Exclusive - Bassem Youssef Extended Interview Pt. 1 - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 06/21/12 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! It's been a while since I watched the Daily Show, was a good interview overall I think.


----------

